
Show HN: OneTrueRock – TrueCar for Diamonds - onetruerock
http://www.onetruerock.com/
======
Inver88
This looks like a straightforward but very useful tool when choosing a diamond
ring.

Already bookmarked. And passed to friends.

------
onetruerock
Buying diamonds is hard

We are two engineers who recently bought engagements rings. The process was
stressful: we had never done it before, there is some social pressure, it was
a significant purchase, dealing with certain diamond stores felt slimey.

We created onetruerock which is a tool to help you find the optimal diamond
for your budget: the biggest, best quality and best value for money. Simple.

Mini education: People will throw all sorts of terms at you (4C, cut carat,
clarity, culet, girdle, fluorescence, etc). You can simplify it to: cost, size
and quality. You want to optimize size and quality for your budget. Our tool
does this.

Simplified experience: All you need to do is pick your budget and we show you
recommended diamonds. These are optimal for your budget.

In the background we this by scanning hundreds of thousands of diamonds,
analyzing them and narrowing down to the ones worth your time.

We hope to never buy another engagement diamond. Our goal is for this site to
help others find the best diamond for their loved ones.

Would appreciate any feedback.

------
bruceb
Why is the default $7k out of curiosity?

I see there is a $23581 diamond that is the best value if my budget is $24k on
wards, even if I go to the max allowed of $29500

~~~
onetruerock
As a starting value - $7k is ballpark of the average amount spent on an
engagement ring. However, of course you can adjust to your own budget.

On your second question - yes - we have good data that the pricing is not
efficient. In reasonably large budget ranges there can be a 'great deal' at
the cheaper end which is the best buy. There may be bigger diamonds but they
will be lower quality. That particular diamond was recently reduced in price
and just sold. It will disappear from our rankings shortly.

------
jiax
The search seems to happen pretty fast. What if when you move the slider, it
searches in real time? That way it would help me search and see how increasing
and decreasing the price affects the attributes of the diamond

~~~
onetruerock
Thanks for the feedback - we have a continuous search and continually
regenerate our recommendations in the background.

We are going to work out how to incorporate the ability to show how different
prices impact the attributes. There is this link:
[http://www.onetruerock.com/marketsummary](http://www.onetruerock.com/marketsummary)
which was on way of showing the data. One of our goals is to make what is very
complex and multi-dimensional as simple as possible.

